# video temporaire safari



## hcha28 (23 Août 2006)

bonjour,
 J'ai regarder une video sur safari,je voudrais l'enregistrer.Je pense qu'elle se trouve sur le cache dique mais je n'arrive pas à trouver le cache disque (fichiers temporaires ) de safari.
Pouvez-vous m'aider.
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Août 2006)

tu as gardé le lien ? si c'est un .Mov ou .mpeg tu peux la télécharger directement avec Quick Time Pro. Si c'est une vidéo YouTube ou DailyMotion, tu peux utiliser Javimoya ou KeepVid.


----------



## da capo (24 Août 2006)

quel que soit le format :
Aller sur la page en question et laisser le film se charger.
Puis, aller dans le menu fen&#234;tre et afficher Activit&#233;.
Y rep&#233;rer l'&#233;l&#233;ment d&#233;sir&#233; et en appuyant sur la touche option (alt) double cliquer : cela provoque le t&#233;l&#233;chargement de l'&#233;l&#233;ment choisi.


----------



## monvilain (24 Août 2006)

Intéressant..

Rassurez moi, toutes les videos ne sont quand meme pas telechargeable??? Certaines peuvent elles etre bloquées en télechargement?


----------



## da capo (24 Août 2006)

Tout se r&#233;cup&#232;re.
Sauf le streaming, c'est un poil plus dur, et encore&#8230;


----------



## monvilain (24 Août 2006)

Et l&#224; par exemple (Tr&#233;s bon exemple meme car c'est le futur projet PANASONIC..):
http://blog.siteparc.fr/index.cfm?msg=156
Comment je le telecharge pour le garder....Et visionner hors-internet.


----------



## da capo (25 Août 2006)

comme je te l'ai indiqu&#233; : clique sur la vid&#233;o, elle se charge.
Dans la fen&#234;tre Activit&#233;, tu vois http://images.akihabaranews.com/review_pics/63/pana.flv
Option - double clic -> t&#233;l&#233;chargement de la vid&#233;o au format flv.


----------



## richard-deux (25 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> comme je te l'ai indiqué : clique sur la vidéo, elle se charge.
> Dans la fenêtre Activité, tu vois http://images.akihabaranews.com/review_pics/63/pana.flv
> Option - double clic -> téléchargement de la vidéo au format flv.



Puis après tu télécharges le logiciel ffmpegX et tu changes le format .flv en ce que tu veux.


----------



## monvilain (25 Août 2006)

Ok, et avec FIREFOX, l'equivalent de "l'activit&#233;" c'est??


----------



## hcha28 (27 Août 2006)

la methode:
Aller sur la page en question et laisser le film se charger.
Puis, aller dans le menu fenêtre et afficher Activité.
Y repérer l'élément désiré et en appuyant sur la touche option (alt) double cliquer : cela provoque le téléchargement de l'élément choisi.
marche tres bien.
Merci à tous de votre aide


----------



## monvilain (27 Août 2006)

Ca c'est pour SARAFR, je parle de FIREFOX


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Août 2006)

hcha28 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> J'ai regarder une video sur safari,je voudrais l'enregistrer.Je pense qu'elle se trouve sur le cache dique mais je n'arrive pas &#224; trouver le cache disque (fichiers temporaires ) de safari.
> Pouvez-vous m'aider.
> Merci


Le cache de Safari se trouve sous (_maison_)/Biblioth&#232;que/Caches/Safari/. On y trouve deux niveaux sous-dossiers num&#233;rot&#233;s, dans lesquels sont enregistr&#233;s des fichiers, eux-m&#234;mes num&#233;rot&#233;s, avec une extension ".cache". Malheureusement, ce n'est pas simple de retrouver des donn&#233;es l&#224;-dedans, car:
- la num&#233;rotation des dossiers et des fichiers est sans rapport avec le contenu
- le format d'enregistrement est complexe. Tout au plus peut-on en extraire des fichiers de format connu, avec un outil sp&#233;cial (j'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait &#231;a pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer des fichiers JPEG, mais sans plus).

Pour les vid&#233;os issues de fichiers (.mov, .avi, .mpg, etc.) le mieux est encore d'utiliser la fen&#234;tre d'activit&#233; de Safari pour les rep&#233;rer et lancer leur t&#233;l&#233;chargement.

Mais pour les video en streaming, il faut un outil sp&#233;cifique. On en parle ici (versions Mac OS en bas de page) :
http://all-streaming-media.com/record-video-stream/all-streaming-video-recording-software.htm


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Août 2006)

Le lien vers MPlayer est cass&#233; (obsol&#232;te). Le nouveau est celui-ci : http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html (ce n'est tr&#232;s pas simple, alors je le d&#233;conseille)

Sinon toutes les versions de MPlayer sont accessibles &#224; partir de VersionTracker &#224; cette adresse: http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/16623


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Août 2006)

De même pour ASFRecorder X, qu'on peut trouver ici : http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/21171


----------



## Deleted member 24245 (28 Août 2006)

C'est vrai que lorsque j'ai découvert la fenêtre activité, ça m'a changé pleins de choses !


----------



## MacEskis (14 Septembre 2006)

Bon, je dois avoir deux mains gauches, je n'arrive pas, malgré les logiciels/explications ci-dessus à télécharger le streaming de la Keynote d'avant hier !

Avec ASFRec, j'ai un popup "cannot launch" après avoir inséré une mutlitude d'adresses (vu que je ne suis pas certain de celle qu'il faut indiquer   )

Une idée ?


----------



## Awam (26 Septembre 2006)

Deja Bonjour a tous 


J'aimerai telecharger deux trois videos en streaming ou en flash enfaite j'y connais pas grand chose ni en mac,ni en internet.

J'ai essayer avec safari l'option Activé mais ca sembler tros facile lol alors enfaite une fois la video lancer j'ai suivi la procedure de la fenetre activé mais une fois le telechargment lancer le fichier et un fichier .flv.txt que je n'arrive pas a convertir avec ffmpeg

Quelq'un pourrai dit il me donner deux trois conseils mais franchement je suis allez sur le lien allstream je n'y comprend rien.


Voici le liens des deux videos


http://www.troika.tv/montage/montage.html
Dans celle ci ce qui ai etrange c'est quelle semble en quicktime mais je n'ai pas la possibiliter de l'enregistrer sous et je ne la trouve meme pas dans la fenetre activé.

Voici un autre lien un site en flash quand je veux voir une de ces videos ca me la mais bien dans la fenetre acivé mais le fichier telecharger est un fichier flv.txt
http://www.wearethirdeye.com/index.html


Merci d'avance


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Septembre 2006)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur Mac Gé' 

Pour la première vidéo, un rapide aperçu du code source indique que le fichier est:
http://www.troika.tv/montage/quicktime.mov

Il suffit de commencer la lecture dans Safari (en cliquant sur le lien), puis de prendre l'adresse pour la glisser dans le fenêtre de téléchargement (Alt+Pomme+L).


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Septembre 2006)

Pour les fichiers vid&#233;o Flash, s'ils sont t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;s avec l'extension ".flv.txt", il suffit de retirer le ".txt" qui a &#233;t&#233; rajout&#233; au nom, et de ne garder que le ".flv".

Ainsi, http://www.wearethirdeye.com/dat/vids/aol_vid01.flv va se t&#233;l&#233;charger en "aol_vid01.flv.txt". Il n'y a plus qu'&#224; le renommer en "aol_vid01.flv", et il pourra &#234;tre lu avec FLV Viewer, par exemple.


----------



## Awam (27 Septembre 2006)

Merci 
Ca a marcher sans probleme mais par contre pour la converstion meme une fois l'extension txt changé en flv ffmpeg me dit que c'est un fichier non lisible enfaite j'aimerai surtout le convertir parceque dans flvviewer je n'ai pas trouver le moyen d'agrandir la visualisation et je ne peux pas avoir de curseur de lecture.

Mais la deja ca m'a permis de garder la video et de comprendre le systme


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Septembre 2006)

Le format Flash Video (FLV) est quelque chose d'encore assez r&#233;cent.

Il existe bien des moyens pour lire les FLV (SWF Movie Player ou FLV Viewer) et pour convertir d'autres formats vid&#233;o en FLV (FfmpegX).

Mais je n'ai pas encore vu de quoi convertir &#224; coup s&#251;r tous les FLV dans un format vid&#233;o standard sous Mac OS X (les fichiers FVL version 8 de ton site sont r&#233;calcitrants, notamment).

S'agit-il d'une mesure technique de protection ? Myst&#232;re...


----------



## Awam (28 Septembre 2006)

Ok merci beaucoup Pascal
Je savais meme pas qu'il existait des player pour le flash alors...


----------



## momofrance (16 Novembre 2006)

bonjour, 
sur un site fait par FLASH, y a des videos ".swf' je n'arive pas a les telecharger (comme ils ne sont pas tres fluides quand je les voir sur internet par firefox ou safari, j'ai envie de les telecharger pour voir tranquillement. )
- j'ai essayé "activer": y a une adresse ".swf" de 22 mo, mais quand je le double click avec 'alt', c'est un fichier de 44 Ko.(?!)
- je n'arrive pas a voir son "code source" non plus, c'est gris dans menu.

qqn peut y aller essayer??
merci d'avance:rose:

voila le site:
http://www.2minutes.fr/raconte.swf
ou vous pouvez entrer à partir de http://www.2minutes.fr , puis aller dans "production"...


----------



## mallune (22 Novembre 2006)

Il y a plus simple pour la conversion : télécharger Perian qui permet de lire les .flv sous QuickTime. Si vous voulez convertir ensuite : ouvrir le .flv sous QuickTime, puis dans Fichier cliquer Enregistrer sous et décocher Masquer l'extension. Vous faites ok et vous attendez que ça vous fasse gentiment un .mov.


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Novembre 2006)

Bravo  ! Je ne connaissais pas Perian, et ça semble bien fonctionner. À avoir absolument, donc.


----------



## momofrance (27 Novembre 2006)

mais dans le site que je demande, y a pas de FLV, y a que SWF, comment faire alors?


----------



## monvilain (1 Décembre 2006)

Et là:

http://www.zapiks.fr/Gee-Atherton-Tignes-1.html

La vidéo en activité est une page.php?????


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Décembre 2006)

barthelet2 a dit:


> Et l&#224;:
> 
> http://www.zapiks.fr/Gee-Atherton-Tignes-1.html
> 
> La vid&#233;o en activit&#233; est une page.php?????


Le fichier est http://play.zapiks.com/view/video.php?flv=846, qui appara&#238;t dans la fen&#234;tre d'activit&#233; de Safari apr&#232;s avoir lanc&#233; la lecture de la vid&#233;o.

Une fois t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; le fichier _video.php_, il suffit de le renommer en _video.flv_ par exemple.


----------



## monvilain (3 Décembre 2006)

Yes!!

Merci.

Je viens de le faire .

FFMPEGX me dit que c'est converti mais je ne trouve pas le fichier realisé!!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Décembre 2006)

barthelet2 a dit:


> Yes!!
> 
> Merci.
> 
> ...



Bah si j'en crois ton image, elle devrait être dans: Ta maison >> Documents >> telecharges.

p.s: Tu devrais peut être modifier ta seconde image, de sorte que l'on ne puisse plus voir ton nom.


----------

